
A Case for Responsive Résumés - hholen
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/a-case-for-responsive-resumes/
======
tptacek
Unless you are a designer, do not waste time making the HTML for your resume
more elegant.

~~~
dllthomas
If you're doing anything that touches web, I'd say it can be worthwhile to toy
around with while watching TV or whatnot. Don't burn high-value time on it,
for sure, but if you can spend low-value time it may be a good idea.

------
rsanchez1
This runs counter to typical tips you see when writing your resume. Maybe if
you're a designer you want a hosted resume. The reasons given aren't
convincing anyway.

Having a resume on a single, unified URL is just as easy to forget to update
as having a resume in another format (a possible exception being resumes
generated from your github profile). Arguing against pdfs because they're
outmoded is just nitpicking. Editing pdf files doesn't have to be a painful
experience if you maintain a .doc(x) file that you export as a pdf. And
really, how does a DIY HTML resume show potential employers you love what you
do more than a DIY pdf resume that is also well-formatted?

This is a strange article for A List Apart. It seems that Andrew Hoffman was
grasping at straws trying to think of something to write before his deadline
came up.

